

Firefox 3.0rc1 is now available for download - icey
http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0/whatsnew/

======
vaksel
I use FF3 Beta 5 and it really is a great browser compared to FF2. Doesn't use
up as many resources and is powerful enough to have multiple tabs open, w/o
major slow down. Sometimes I have 250 tabs open at the same time and it
doesn't crash.

The only thing with it, is it doesn't seem to like old javascript. Any time it
goes to a page from the 90s it slows down biiiig time.Sometimes even crashes.

I'll wait a couple of weeks for RC version to be out though, because I hated
not being able to use any of the add-ons I had installed when I upgraded to
Beta 5. Seriously without adblock the internet is impossible to use I didn't
even know the sites I used had so many useless ads taking up so much real
estate.

~~~
Hexstream
250 tabs? Literally?! _I_ get majorly bogged down when I have more than 10
tabs open (I usually have no more than 4)... And my agility decreases
exponentially, not linearly.

~~~
ivank
<http://piro.sakura.ne.jp/xul/_treestyletab.html.en>

------
gojomo
Here's the download page, which curiously isn't linked from the 'what's new'
page above (as far as I could tell):

<http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-rc.html>

~~~
nertzy
This page is meant to be displayed on first load after the browser is
installed, so that's probably why there isn't a link to download. This isn't a
promotional page advertising the download itself.

------
sosueme
I just installed it in a separate directory, looked around and decided that I
wanted to upgrade to it. uninstalled it, so I could install it on top of my
regular install.

it asked if I want to remove all my bookmarks and such during uninstall. I
assumed it would delete the new profile only. Apparently it does not.

------
smanek
The only thing I'm waiting for is firebug.

I tried that beta version (of firebug) back with firefox 3.0b4 I think - and
it crashed firefox like crazy.

Anyone know if it's better yet?

~~~
vulpes
latest version works great.

~~~
martey
If by "latest version" you mean the 1.2 alpha, which is only accessible from
the Firebug website, not addons.mozilla.org. See
<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=411814#c60>

------
ddelony
Downloaded it and it looks nice. I also appreciate that they seem to have
plugged the memory leaks. Wake me when StumbleUpon works with it, though.

------
maxklein
Looks nice. SearchStatus works, delicious works, all my old stuff got
imported, and its a bit faster. I think I'll be staying with firefox 3.

------
truebosko
Awesome. Been stuck with FF2 at work as the Firefox beta's would crash
uncontrollably (but at home, they work great). Time to download!

------
Jesin
Nice. I hope they get this up on the *buntu repositories soon (I'm running
Xubuntu but also have Ubuntu and Kubuntu installed).

------
babul
Stability is great as is performance improvements. I look forward to the
final.

------
bprater
Been using FF3 since an early beta. One of my fav things is being able to open
numerous tabs and instantly go back to any of them without waiting. Every
other browser forces you to mercilessly wait.

~~~
kingnothing
What browser makes you wait? Opera certainly doesn't. I have limited exposure
to IE and Safari, but their tabs seem to work just fine as well.

------
avinashv
Now, I'm just waiting for the Memrom optimized build.

